# Solar Tubes on Dormer Roof?



## allencat3 (22 Oct 2017)

Normally solar tubes and panels are installed on south facing pitched roofs.  Our house has dormer attic with flat roof facing south. Salesman said it's possible to erect row of solar tubes on top of that roof. Is that correct?


----------



## Leo (23 Oct 2017)

It is, but they'll need to be stood up at an angle to get the decent efficiency. So that may end up looking a little ugly depending on the situation. See Flat Roof Mounting section  for an example. A salesman will tell you you can install them indoors!


----------

